# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HXCMagma_V1.0.0.4 BETA PRO RELEASE!!

## mohamed73

*Last V1.0.0.3 was some bug kindly use this bug free update  
Some Hard Bug Fixed.  HXC Cable Connection Improved.  Temp Root Improved.  Click here to Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Models list and Support Features can be seen here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and here
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
PS: Pelase use this new hxc cables drivers to avoid errors.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

